# Grain and Hay to Pasture-how should I adjust them



## bbredmom (Aug 13, 2010)

We picked up five BEEEEEEUTIFUL Nigerian Dwarf Goaties yesterday. OMG I'm in love.

However, they are fat. Fat fat fat fat fat. Because the previous owner didn't have pasture for them, so she spoilt them with custom mixed grain, special blend of hay, and lots of leftovers from the kitchen.

(did I mention they were fat? And Spoilt? But soooo beautiful.)

Well, we have 3 acres of beautiful pasture that needs to be eaten, but I know I can't just throw them out there without certain death. 

So should we keep to the hay and grain, cutting back a little every day and taking them out in the pasture for like an hour day 1, then 2 hours, then three, etc?

I'm so excited about my new goaties. All come from winning lines, and one of them was the state fair's Grand Champion of her class. And her son....oh Latte, you gonna give me pretty babies.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you're spot on with weaning them off the grain and hay and gradually introducing them to the pasture.  Just keep an eye out for scours - got any pics to share!?!


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 13, 2010)

No pics yet, we had transport issue, and what should have been a three hour round trip turned into a ten! So we didn't get them home until about 10:30 last night.

Do ya'll know how unfun it is to be in a van in 104 degree heat trying to keep the goats cool while you replace the fuel ump on the side of a highway? Not fun, people, not fun! Luckily we died by a walmart with a water hose, and we had cups from burger king and a theromos. The goats now know how to drink out of a cup!

But I will take pictures this afternoon! Luckily we have an area connected to the barn thats shady and has minimal grass, so its perfect for their acclimation stage.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think there's anything wrong with cutting them off from grain cold turkey.  

My advice would be to feed them free choice hay and put them on pasture for a short time (couple of hours at the most) for a while until you're sure they can handle it (no runny poo, no bloat, etc).  Then gradually increase the pasture time, making sure they have access to hay for a while before they go on pasture.  Eventually you should be able to put them on pasture and cut the hay totally or keep if it you want.  

It'd also help if you had some slightly mature pasture for them to go on first.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 13, 2010)

So no pics from the Walmart trip???  I would have love to see those 5 cuties drinking from cups on the side of Wal-Mart!  Too bad you didn't just bring them in to drink from the water fountains!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 13, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> So no pics from the Walmart trip???  I would have love to see those 5 cuties drinking from cups on the side of Wal-Mart!  Too bad you didn't just bring them in to drink from the water fountains!


I did that with my dogs in the same situation.  Hubby was in the Wally World parking lot rewiring the brake lights on the trailer and the hounds got hot.  So I brought them and they drank right out of the fountain.  

Good thing I live in Kentucky........


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 13, 2010)

jodief said:
			
		

> Good thing I live in Kentucky........


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL, no pictures from Walmart unfortunatly. Although I wish I could have gotten a pic of all the double takes as people were stopped by the van at the red light, would glance over, see a goat looking out at them, and then do a "WTF?" look.

I do have pics though!







(Center to Back) Bella, Blackberry, and Lady






Queen Sagwa






The Prettiest Little Buckling you've ever seen, Latte!


----------



## warthog (Aug 14, 2010)

What cuties, good luck and enjoy


----------



## Mango (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG, They are sooooo cute!!!  Did you get crazy looks at wally world?


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL, not so much at Wally World (we kept the goats in the van for fear of escaping) but from people driving by and glancing and seeing a goat looking back at them!

The little buggars escaped their pasture free pen yesterday, and being sunday, I slept in until about 10:00. So they'd been out for who knows how long, but I didn't see them eat anything until about 2:00, and then it was only nibbles. I dont think they've ever had grass to eat before!

Put them up and watched them for about 1-2 hours just to make sure of no frothy bloat, and then checked again every hour or so. I think I was annoying them, but they had no problems, and were fine this morning.

They've also lost some fatness, so now I'm wondering if it was gas from all the rich grain and hay and no exercise?


----------



## glenolam (Aug 16, 2010)

They could have lost weight from the trip - especially one that long will cause stress.  My two original goats had a 45 min ride and my doe got reeeeaaly skinnny after I brought her home, but now is one of the beefier ones.


----------



## ALANB (Sep 17, 2010)

B BredMom ;  The grain is totaly un-necessary . Unless you are milking !!  Fill them up on Dry Hay , then turn them out on pasture (Gradualy) This will prevent Bloat .  I've had goats for years if you have question , E-mail me to .... bebop@i10net.com  ....  AlanB.


----------

